# insulated electrical tools



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

AFOREMA1 said:


> What does everyone have in their tool kit for insulated tools? and what brand do you use and why? Thanks


 our co. has a " no hot work " policy. so we dont need insulated tools. this policy is strictly enforced. and its pretty much industry wide as far as comm./ind goes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah there's definitely not a "no hot work" policy around here, not anywhere around here in any res/comm/ind industry. 

Aforema, you'll hear a lot of preaching here about no hot work, but in reality there is hot work done everywhere.

About the actual question: As I'm no longer a fan of Klein products in general, I still buy their insulated tools. Call it personal preference, but the insulation material on their drivers just feels better to me, not like a cheap thin coat of plastic but more of a rubbery plastic. The downside is they cost more, individually @ $20 each vs $20 for a 2 pack of Ideals.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just purchased Knipex's insulated lineman's, and Wera's insulated drivers.

The job is moving along, and very quickly, I can see situations where I may be working on something hot. They're in the mail as we speak so I can't tell you how they are.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I just purchased Knipex's insulated lineman's, and Wera's insulated drivers.
> 
> The job is moving along, and very quickly, I can see situations where I may be working on something hot. They're in the mail as we speak so I can't tell you how they are.


 frasbee, be careful. your expeirience level aint up to working hot. dont let them a-holes you're working get you hurt. :no:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is what I have:

Knipex 989830US











Wiha 33490










Wiha 13690 










Klein 11055-INS 










Cementex 1/2" Square Drive Insulated Socket Set










I'd like to add an Insulated Nut Driver set too one of these days.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have the ideal 26 piece set. the nutdrivers and screwdrivers are made by wiha and the pliers are channellocks with the ideal name on them


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Phillips and straight, skinning knife, nutdrivers, 3/8" socket set, and T-handle allen wrenches. Most of them are Cementex. 

Something I've found useful is to use some 33 to tape your socket onto your extension, if you use an extension. Nothing worse than torquing a nut, only to pull the wrench off and find your socket stuck on the nut head because the nut had a burr on it or somthing. Worse yet, dropping the expensive insulated socket down inside something and deciding if you want to fish it out or donate it to the cause.


----------



## vanvincent218 (Jan 8, 2010)

NICE STUFF GRIMLOCK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

does anyone have the new craftman strippers they are truely awsome!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice set of insulated tools, Grimlock.

~Matt


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks, just recently I was told by some lawnmower guy that I was "way off base" with the tools, "high" even I think he said (I guess he would know being an expert with "grass"). I was considering trading them in for a bucket full of "accessories" and a 25' partial roll of 14-2. Maybe I'll hang on to them after all.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

trimix-leccy said:


>


holy crap man!

Bad a**!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Trimix has got the gear. Nice, including insulated hacksaw! :laughing: Don't know that I would ever need that but nice anyway. 
I need some insulated nut drivers and T's. That's on my tool list to get.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy crap, Trimix. You must have thousands of £'s worth of insulated tools. 

Why so many open end wrenches? You do linework?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

There's stuff in there I've never seen. Insulated monkey wrench?
:blink::thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i remember when he first posted all of those pics. simply amazing.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> There's stuff in there I've never seen. Insulated monkey wrench?
> :blink::thumbup:



Well how else would I get the nuts off an insulated monkey??:jester: wriggly little devils.


the open enders?...they just fit better in some situations. some are metric, some AF, some Whitworth plus i have usually at least 2 of each


some people think I am a 'tool-o-phile':whistling2:....personally I think it is an obsession


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> some people think I am a 'tool-o-phile':whistling2:....personally I think it is an obsession


Okay, good. I thought you were going to tell me that every UK electrician has that many insulated tools. Good to know it's just your personal malfunction. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Yeah there's definitely not a "no hot work" policy around here, not anywhere around here in any res/comm/ind industry.
> 
> Aforema, you'll hear a lot of preaching here about no hot work, but in reality there is hot work done everywhere.
> 
> About the actual question: As I'm no longer a fan of Klein products in general, I still buy their insulated tools. Call it personal preference, but the insulation material on their drivers just feels better to me, not like a cheap thin coat of plastic but more of a rubbery plastic. The downside is they cost more, individually @ $20 each vs $20 for a 2 pack of Ideals.


gilbequick-thanks. I am all too familiar with hot work coming from a plant background and being the Arcflash SME for my facility for several years so done plenty of it troubleshooting as well as suiting up in the marshmallow suits to shut off and remove 13200v breakers for maintenance. Are facility when told they had to by insulated tools bought 1 set for each shift and kept them locked away so they did not get stolen. Not that I would have trusted them anyway just a cheep crap set. 

appreciate everyones input so far keep it coming I need to get some new tools soon.:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I don't think I have ever owned any insulated tools. Comfort grips maybe, but no insulated that I am aware of.

When I worked slabs we cut off of the handle grips and turned one handle to 90 degrees at the end for tying pipe. The same way the iron workers (rod busters) do theirs.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I have a Cementex insulated tool set. Use the open end & box end wrenches, ratchets, torque wrenches, sockets, screwdrivers & nutdrivers alot.

Never used the cutters, long nose, dikes, linemans - just dead weight.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got my knipex insulated pliers. Wera flatheads, phillips, and robertsons.

w00t.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Cementex is definitely the highest quality, judging from the tools I own. Very expensive though.


----------



## 1000vMike (Jul 28, 2020)

Grimlock said:


> Here is what I have:
> 
> Knipex 989830US
> 
> ...








insulated Nut Drivers


Insulated Metric and SAE Nut Drivers for use on High Voltage Electric Equipment



m.1000vtools.com


----------

